# Sad Songs



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Post em! Make me cry!

(If they're not traditionally sad, please post the context of why the song is sad)

Here's '3 libras' by A Perfect Circle

This song is about a guy who kills people while driving drunk, and a friends/relative of those who perished reaction


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)

I get an error on the vid... sad


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> I get an error on the vid... sad


Try it now, I fucked up


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2016)

We rarely look back (way back) to see the results of our actions..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

This is Clapton's thoughts on the death of his son

Damn..


----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

written for his son.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

Opps didn't see it was posted already. . My bad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Nyan Rapier (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Nyan Rapier (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Nyan Rapier (Apr 1, 2016)

You know why it's sad...


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 1, 2016)

Feel every note

Weighs my heart heavy


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 1, 2016)

Fffuuuuucccckkkkkkkk yyyooouuuuuuu

I listened to my own song and now I just wanna mope around

That song seriously depresses me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

On the passing of Dexter's mother


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

You guys are killin' it, great job, a lot of great songs already!


----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## JRayV (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well if ya ever lost a child ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 6, 2016)

Adele ~ set fire to the rain..


----------



## blu3bird (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 11, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


I fucking love Roy Buchanan. He knew how to play a sorrowful guitar for sure. Sad ending too.


----------



## blu3bird (May 11, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2017)

A lot of artistic genius' come to a sad end. Strange. Roy's playing was full of sadness, soul & anger.


----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)

I dont understand this thread, but it makes complete sense coming from the OP


----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)

Kings Of Leon cover Robyn's Dancing On My Own


----------



## abalonehx (May 14, 2017)

I understand the sadness.... I am... human.


----------



## abalonehx (May 14, 2017)

I feel empathy for them all.


----------



## abalonehx (May 14, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Post em! Make me cry!
> 
> (If they're not traditionally sad, please post the context of why the song is sad)
> 
> ...


got a thinker for you pad.. 




kinda rappish but excellent lyrics.. not a troll post


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

^awesome lyrics 
same with this one.. really sad





and some of my favorite band


----------



## sandhill larry (May 20, 2017)




----------

